# HORN SPEAKERS FOR E CALLER



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I've want to upgrade my units to 100-200 watt horn speakers. I'm having trouble finding them. Radio shack has them but I'm not happy with their 50 watt ones. I'm looking for volume. I use a 400 watt 4 channel CD player. Thinking about removing the horns from my TOA speakers.
Any suggestions. Bruce


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I'm looking for volume.


Why?

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Radi Shack has 100 Watt if not in stock you can order them off their website. Just bought 4 last week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosegrinder said:


> > I'm looking for volume.
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...


I'll agree with Alex - personally I've had bad experiences finishing birds at high volume. I run a lot of ecallers and all are at around 1/3 to 1/2 volume. I'll be heading your way next month Bruce, hit me up.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Going to get the radio shack one. I like a load sound to begin and then tone it down


----------

